# Nathaniel Homes on the contempt of baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 20, 2022)

That as the way to kill sin, and so to live was by circumcision into Christ in the old Testament. _Colos._ 2.11. insomuch that he that should wilfully neglect outward circumcision for himself or his child that might have it, should be cut off, _Gen._ 17. So baptizing into Christ is the way to bury sin, and so to live. _v._ 12. of this 2 _Colos._ insomuch that he that shall wilfully neglect baptism with water, the seal of regeneration who may have it: shall not enter heaven. _Joh._ 3.5. A soul may be saved without the use of a seal in some case, but in no case can be saved in the contempt of a seal.

I am not ignorant that some do understand this, _Joh._ 3.5. of the spirit only compared to water, but who doth not know that (as [Henry] _Bullinger_ saith, _Omnes penè de baptismo interpretantur_) all almost interpret it of the water of baptism, _Bullinger_ himself consenting with them, only he would not have the efficacy of the Spirit, to be transferred to the sign. And sure whiles Christ was instructing _Nicodemus_ of regeneration, he would not be silent touching the seal of it, baptism.

Nor can we so well parallel this phrase with _Matth._ 3. _Baptising with the holy Ghost and with fire;_ where only the Spirit must be meant, because there is no other baptism of fire. But there is a baptism, with water, beside baptism with the Spirit. And therefore water must signify baptism. For it were harsh to run to a metaphor without need, and to understand by _water_ the Spirit, which in relation to the efficacy of baptism is usually called _fire._

For the reference, see:









Nathaniel Homes on the contempt of baptism


That as the way to kill sin, and so to live was by circumcision into Christ in the old Testament. Colos. 2.11. insomuch that he that should wilfully neglect outward circumcision for himself or his …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

